# THE GRAIN WAS GOOD



## meggymoo (Mar 10, 2007)

Wow thats good! Did you write it?


----------



## AppaloosaCowGirl (May 16, 2007)

Oh.. yes. I did thanks...


----------



## meggymoo (Mar 10, 2007)

Its brilliant. :wink: 

Do you have any more?


----------



## AppaloosaCowGirl (May 16, 2007)

Yes Look for "Crazy Swirl: Caesars Story"


----------

